# Some Collection Pics



## Rocket (Nov 4, 2007)

Thought it about time I posted some of my collection pics without the help of MoreliaMatt.

Sorry for the terrible quality in advance.

Lets start with some U.milii and O.marmorata pics. More will come shortly.


----------



## Shano92 (Nov 4, 2007)

very nice..


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 4, 2007)

oooh i like the last one on your arm!!!


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 4, 2007)

Great photos


----------



## mertle (Nov 4, 2007)

New camera time Shawn! hehehe but great pics anyway!, I want the last one!


----------



## Rocket (Nov 4, 2007)

C.louisiadensis, P.barbata, N.levis eggs and O.castelnaui coming up.


----------



## levis04 (Nov 4, 2007)

nice pics rocket.


----------



## Jozz (Nov 4, 2007)

nice geckos! Can you tell me what the best gecko's for handling are?


----------



## Rocket (Nov 4, 2007)

Mertle & Whisper: That is a Male WA Oedura marmorata (Marbled Velvet Gecko). Very large animal, going on 18-19 cms! 

Thanks all for the replys! Will try for some Nephrurus and Gehyra pics later on.


----------



## Rocket (Nov 4, 2007)

Jozz: No gecko is recommended for handling just for the fun of it. You can get geckos which will happily sit on your arm etc but other than that, they get quite stressed.


----------



## Jozz (Nov 4, 2007)

Cheers for that. I love the Marbled velevt


----------



## Mrs I (Nov 4, 2007)

I like the one on the end in the second lot of pics.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## richardsc (Nov 5, 2007)

i love the eastern bearded gecko,lol,nice pics,a good assortment of critters so far,have to like the marbled vevet geckos,never kept geckos before,but seeing some of the ones available is twisting my arm


----------



## Rocket (Nov 6, 2007)

Eastern bearded Gecko?


----------



## Naxx (Nov 6, 2007)

haha must be a new breed. the EBG. great pics, looks to me like someone has a soft spot for our legged reptilian friends. Great pics, some really nice critters.


----------



## dragon lady (Nov 6, 2007)

VERY NICE!.....love the healthy look of your dragon!...nice & weighty!


----------



## Riley (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome pics Shawm


----------



## krusty (Nov 6, 2007)

you have some great looking geckos........


----------



## Rocket (Dec 8, 2007)

Here you go levis04. More collection pics.

More C.louisiadensis, N.levis female (who dropped another clutch last night) and my male N.levis in his daytime colours

More to come.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice collection but maybe you should leave the photography to matt.
FOCUS.


----------



## Rocket (Dec 8, 2007)

WA O.marmorata female and female G.variegata.


----------



## mertle (Dec 8, 2007)

Great pics Shawn!!! well done on your collection!


----------



## PremierPythons (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice looking collection Shawn. Is the marmorata female gravid? And how bout selling me some of these Eastern Bearded Geckos? Are you expecting any young this season!? Put me down for a clutch..


----------



## levis04 (Dec 8, 2007)

well done shawn about time mate the levis are good mate so are the mrmorata.


----------



## squeezen spotty (Dec 8, 2007)

awww, they are so cute.


----------



## warren63 (Dec 8, 2007)

Post some more Milli pics for us thicktail lovers, thanks


----------



## Rocket (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks all! 
Sorry to say Warren but I didn't do anymore milii pics. They're just standard coloured milii anyway. 

PremierPythons: Yeah, shes gravid! Impregnated by John McGrath's stud male  I don't know, I could squeeze you into the list for those EBG's. How about a trade for your Boyd's Frilled Necked lizards?


----------



## PremierPythons (Dec 8, 2007)

The old Chlamydosaurus boydii eh!? I've got some Morelia vitticeps here too...


----------



## Rocket (Dec 8, 2007)

Does anybody have any pics of their Gehyra species or there enclosures? Interested in seeing more of this unpopular genus...


----------



## Lars K (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow Rocket, were nice geckos you've got there!!! 

I love the Oedura marmorata, they are awesome!!!


----------



## Rocket (Dec 9, 2007)

Bump for Gehyra pics...

Thanks Lars!


----------



## Australis (Dec 9, 2007)

How about a wild one rocker.


----------



## richardsc (Dec 15, 2007)

eastern bearded comment was in reference to all pics of geckos bar for the eastern beardy,doesnt matter,lol,gave me a chuckle,anyways a nice assortment of geckos rocket,and a very nice example of an eastern beardy,do u breed the easterns by chance


----------

